# Topical Neem for psoriasis while breastfeeding?



## swl73 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hoping someone here can help with my question. I found out today I have psoriasis, and the dermatologist I saw prescribed me a topical steroid. The topical steroid is supposed to be compatible with breastfeeding, but I would like to avoid taking it if possible, just because I'm not a big fan of steroids.

I looked online for alternative treatments for psoriasis and read that Neem applied topically has been found to be just as effective for psoriasis as topical steroids. I have not been able to find anything online about the compatibility of breastfeeding with topically applied Neem. (There's a lot of info suggesting that Neem should not be taken orally while breastfeeding though.)

Does anyone know if topically applied Neem is safe to use while breastfeeding? Or does anyone have any other suggestions for treating the psoriasis without having to use the steroid? My case seems to be mild, I think, and it's contained to one small area of skin.

I would be very grateful for any help!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I know you wrote this a long time ago but my friend does use emu oil.
Best


----------



## swl73 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! I found a natural soap online that has helped a little...


----------



## StacySmith (Feb 22, 2014)

It has been awhile since you posted, but if you are still suffering, I've had good luck with the body oil and lotion from the Honest Company. I also dropped my aluminum deodorant in favor of Tom's of Maine, and my psoriasis (although never really gone) feels much better and no longer bleeds regularly.  Best of luck to you, psoriasis is a tricky one!


----------



## swl73 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks so much - I'll check it out!


----------



## vikrambatra884 (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah there are lots of benefits of neem for psoriasis. It is used to treat many diseases in India


----------

